# New rules to improve school support for children with diabetes



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2014)

The Government has today launched new statutory guidance for schools on the support they should give children with medical conditions such as Type 1 diabetes, asthma, epilepsy and heart conditions.

The new statutory guidance will become effective when the new school term starts in September and follows the Government’s decision to include in the Children and Families Act a legal duty on schools to provide the right care and support to children with medical conditions.

Diabetes UK campaigned for this change in the law along with a number of other charities throughout 2013. We know from parents and supporters that while some schools do a great job of supporting children with Type 1 diabetes there are too many examples of children whose schools do not give them the support they need.

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...e-school-support-for-children-with-diabetes-/


----------

